# Your Favorite PRIDE FC Entrance Theme?



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

What is your absolute favorite entrance theme used in PrideFC?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Razor Is That You I N That Avatar.??.if It Is, That Is A Sick Ko, Id Watch That All Day If That Was Me!:d


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

My favourite entrance theme, Phil Baroni. I also like Quinton Jackson and Nogueira but most of the PRIDE themes are in different languages I can't interpret.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I voted for Big Nog because I love the intro. I think they yell out his name at the start...which is cool. It's either his name, or possibly "NO WAY OUT!" - but it sounds like "NO GUEIR A!"

My other favorites are:

*Baroni* - "My Rifle My Gun"
*Pulver* - "They Call Me Lil' Evil"


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I voted for Fedor and CroCop.

You didn't put Genki Sudo on there, best entrances ever.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Genki Sudo isn't in PRIDE hes in K-1. Plus this is entrance theme not best entrance. Crocop doesn't have that good of an entrance neither does Fedor :laugh:.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

No way that razor rob is really razor rob. Anyway i like any entrance by sakuraba. He has funny costumes.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't Wanderleis theme song a famous techno song?


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2006)

My favourite entrance theme

Pulver - "They Call Me Lil' Evil"

but I don't have this song.

anyone have ?


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

bump!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

cro cops is pimp and rampage is dope too


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Damn when I opened this I thought they finally brought back more poll options. I didnt realize it was an oldie.:angry06:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

loller, CCP, and your post(s) are considered spam...you know that right akick?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> loller, CCP, and your post(s) are considered spam...you know that right akick?


I was unaware of that. Why is this?:dunno:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's no big deal really...just wanted to inform you.

As stated in the rules & guidelines of the forum:



> Spam:
> 
> Spam is classified in a number of ways. It can be:
> 
> ...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> It's no big deal really...just wanted to inform you.
> 
> As stated in the rules & guidelines of the forum:


Ahh, I see, sorry. Ill go over all the rules again so I dont look like a fool again.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Ahh, I see, sorry. Ill go over all the rules again so I dont look like a fool again.


HAHA...no big deal bud.

Just wanted to point it out. Only reason it sprung to my attention, and thought I'd point it out...is because these guys revived such an old topic you know?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a question about this also, Trey.
If reviving topics is spam, and forming new threads about topics that have been discussed is frowned upon, what is a new member to do (If they wanna discuss something thats already been discussed & forgotten about)?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't care about reviving something from Page 3 of any certain sections, because usually if they're that far back, for instance in the UFC Discussion, they're not THAT old. A couple days maybe...a week at the most. That's not really an issue to me. It's reviving 3-5 month old threads (or even older than that), that I'll warn for.

If someone's new here, I'll let it slide once...probably because they didn't see the rules right off the bat, which is understandable.

People making a bunch of duplicate threads is very f'n annoying, but it'll happen you know? Especially if thread starter is young, or juiced up right after a live event. Always does...

But, members that have been here long enough to know, can do one of three things:

1.) Respond to said thread, while it's active and high on activity.

2.) Simply, don't respond to it if it's that old (as discussed above).

3.) Respond to a thread, already pertaining to the topic what you wanted to make a thread on, if it already exists. There's simply no need for 156 threads, covering the SAME EXACT thing.

Is that what you were looking for hert?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I have a question about this also, Trey.
> If reviving topics is spam, and forming new threads about topics that have been discussed is frowned upon, what is a new member to do (If they wanna discuss something thats already been discussed & forgotten about)?


Well if Im not mistaken the rule allows you to revive the thread if your going to make a good intelligent post on the topic. Im I right Trey?


----------

